# مهم لقسم هندسةالإنتاج كورس اللحام و القطع تحت الماء



## أحمد معرووف (14 يناير 2008)

هذا الكورس للحام و القطع تحت الماء
و هو من معهد القوي البحريه الأمريكيه​ 
أتمني أن يعجبكم​ 
أهديه لأحبائي و أشكر إدارة المنتدي و كل الأخوه علي المواضيع الجميله و إلي الأمام دائما​ 
و نرجو منكم الدعاء لنا​


----------



## المهندس رائد محمد (14 يناير 2008)

يعطيك العافيه ومشكووووور


----------



## aircraft (14 يناير 2008)

بارك الله فيك وجارى التحميل


----------



## alali_abd (14 يناير 2008)

جزاك الله خيا يا اخ احمد


----------



## alali_abd (14 يناير 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا يا اخ احمد


----------



## ولهان المحبه (14 يناير 2008)

الله يرزقك العلم النافع


----------



## THE_HELLISH_MIND (24 يناير 2008)

الف شكر لك و بارك الله فيك


----------



## yousif950 (25 يناير 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (25 يناير 2008)

تسلم لنا وما قصرت .

مساهمة طيبة وننتظر من المزيد .


البغدادي:56:


----------



## سدير عدنان (1 فبراير 2008)

الف شكر اخي مع التقدير


----------



## البوشني (1 فبراير 2008)

بارك اللة فيك وارجو يا اخي


----------



## islamdoso (1 فبراير 2008)

thank you very very very very very very very very very much man 
and i hope to you a lot of success


----------



## اسلام القلاوى (2 فبراير 2008)

مشكور 
مشكور مشكور 
مشكور مشكور مشكور 
مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور 
مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور 
مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور 
مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور 
مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور 
مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور 
مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور 
مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور 
مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور 
مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور 
مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور 
مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور 
مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور 
مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور 
مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور 
مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور 
مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور 
مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور 
مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور 
مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور 
مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور 
مشكور مشكور مشكور 
مشكور مشكور 
مشكور


----------



## مهندس إنتاج (3 فبراير 2008)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## eng_hazem123 (3 فبراير 2008)

Thankssssssssssss Alot


----------



## يونس فاخر (3 فبراير 2008)

شكرا الموضوع اكثر من رائع بارك الله فيك


----------



## awadabdalhay (8 أغسطس 2009)

أحييكم بتحية الإسلام الخالدة السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## ابو وصايف (8 أغسطس 2009)

بارك الله فيك وشكرأ على المجهود الطيب


----------



## ahmedzhelmy (14 أكتوبر 2009)

شكرا يا باشمهندس / أحمد على هذا الكوس والمجود الذي بذلته ، مع تحياتي .
د.أحمد زكي


----------



## aladin banyan (14 أكتوبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك ويعطيك العافيه على مجهودك
وياريت اذا عندك معلومات عن اللحام بالقوس الكهربائي تفيدنا فيه
[email protected]


----------



## MNASR1 (21 ديسمبر 2009)

جزاك الله خيا يا اخ احمد


----------



## kita (21 ديسمبر 2009)

*جزاك الله عنا كل خير*​


----------



## م/محمدحماد (22 ديسمبر 2009)

جزاك الله كل خيرا ويجعله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## محمود جمال شعبان (22 ديسمبر 2009)

شكرا اوى على الكتاب وربنا يجعله فى ميزان حسناتك ان شاء الله


----------



## م / مصطفى السيد (23 ديسمبر 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا
م/ مصطفى السيد


----------



## اب كريق (25 ديسمبر 2009)

مشكور جدا على هذا الجهد ومساعدة الاخرين - الله اقبل


----------



## محب الخير (1 يناير 2010)

جزاكم الله خيييييييييييييييرا


----------



## أحمد دعبس (3 أغسطس 2010)




----------



## elpond (8 أغسطس 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا
مشكووووووووووووووور


----------



## يوسف احمد يوسف (29 أبريل 2011)

:15:


----------



## ود المرضي (8 مايو 2011)

يا جماعه اي حاجه بنزلها من عندكم هنا ما بتنفتح عندي الحاصل شنو وكل ما اجي انزل لي كتاب ما بجيني خيار التحميل وما بلقاهو


----------



## hawler_rawand (13 مايو 2011)

شكرا...........شكرا


----------



## malk alehsas (23 مايو 2011)

جاري التحميل ولك جزيل الشكر


----------



## mad_yugi88 (11 أغسطس 2011)

thnx alot


----------



## mezohazoma (21 سبتمبر 2011)

*جزاك الله خيرا*​


----------



## محمودالسويسى (27 سبتمبر 2011)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## MECH.ENG.88 (28 سبتمبر 2011)

بارك الله بك


----------



## mrhfdks (1 أكتوبر 2011)

مشكوررر
جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## mezohazoma (11 أكتوبر 2011)

جزاك الله خير الجزاء


----------



## فتويك (16 أكتوبر 2011)

الف شكر لك و بارك الله فيك


----------



## eng_monaem (21 أكتوبر 2011)

جزاك الله الخير


----------



## مهندعثمان (22 أكتوبر 2011)

مشكور يا هندسه الله يديك العافيه


----------



## وسام البشتاوي (18 أبريل 2014)

شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااا الك 


و الله يجزيك الخير 

و يسدد خطالك ع الصواب يا رب


----------



## engahmed ali (30 ديسمبر 2015)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ناسى الناس (16 يناير 2016)

بارك الله فيك​
​


----------

